# hotel in paharghanj new delhi



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Please could sonebody recommend me a good hotel between price range of Rs 1000_2000 in paharghanj area very near to new delhi station.


----------



## ameetknagpal (Jul 9, 2014)

Try Ginger Hotel from Tata Group. Its very close to New Delhi Station and I suppose it would be around Rs2500 a night, but definitely a safe and better bet than most hotels in the Paharganj Area.


----------



## cycoshas (Aug 4, 2014)

you can try a Taj hotel(three star) near pahadganj . the proper address os hotel is 32 belanganh street near pahadganj. and its fare just 1800rs only !!


----------

